# Lavro Drift Boat for sale



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

16 ft. Lavro Drift Boat for sale. Pedestal seat with storage, rope row seat, Carlisle oars, anchor, extra breakdown oar, storage under seat, new tires and new spare tire. $3500.00 or best offer. Pictures posted on KSL classifieds under rowboats. 801-573-4710 ask for Robin


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

You get a new one?


----------

